# The Bad and the Ugly...



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2005)

...and anything in between.

I was just thinking the other day about the immense variety of camera designs, from the old folders to the SLRs of the 70s and 80s. So many ideas, so many designs!

Hence it made me think we never had a survey/questionnaire about them collectible cameras. Here we go:

1- What are the five best looking cameras?

2- What are the best five designs of a camera?

3- What are the five ugliest cameras?

4- What are the biggest five failures in design of a camera?

You can name one or more, up to five. And no digital cameras of any kind, please.   


Here, I'll start:

1- *Compass Camera* manufactured by _Jaeger LeCoultre_ in Switzerland; *Leica M3* and up series; *Hasselblad 500* series; *Tessina* subminiature camera made by _Concava SA_ in Switzerland; *Minox* cameras.

2- same as above.

3- *Mercury II* by _Universal_; *Fotochrome* by _Fotochrome Inc_; *FT2* Panoramic camera; *Diana* camera (sorry Diana cultists, the camera is aesthetically ugly, despite its big following); *Ikko Sha* Japanese camera.

4- *Fotochrome* (see above) by all means! Nothing else comes even close.


Now your turn...


----------



## santino (Dec 17, 2005)

1. Leica II, all M Leicas (except for the M5), Contax II, Rolleiflex 2,8 Planar, russian Narciss

2. Leica II, all M Leicas, Hasselblad C series, Minox Riga, Zorki 3.

3. Fed 5, Agfa Clack, Ricohmatic 35,  

4. dunno much, for example the leningrad RF: if the timer is set without the camera being wound, it breaks. thats all I can think of at the moment.


----------

